# Cedar as a tabletop?



## chancey1483 (Oct 19, 2012)

In the shop today designing a harvest table and want to do something different. Does anybody know if any type of cedar would make a good tabletop. I figure its not any softer wood than alot of the pine dining tables i've seen in my travels.


----------



## Saxe Point (Jan 29, 2013)

I've used cedar for 2 tables and I love it. They are outdoor tables, but I imagine that it would be great for inside tables as well. Easy wood to work with, smells and looks great in my opinion. I live in British Columbia so I'm probably biased in favour of cedar!


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

I built a cedar coffee table its held up well not that old though. I built it for the living room, but the wife decided to.change the style of the house up, and she said no more cedar so ot has since been banished to the porch. But the top is still in great condition. I finished with a coat of blo then about 8 coats of a wipe on water base polyurethane


----------



## tonyuno (Jan 5, 2013)

Built several tables from Cedar both indoor coffee tables and outdoor patio table, great wood, soft yes, bu so forgiving. Does't every BC person love Cedar?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think the eastern red cedar is a little harder than the whitewood pine and would work alright.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Too soft for my liking. A lot like using Redwood or Cypress. Looks good, has some great properties, makes good outdoor stuff.








 







.


----------



## cirvin (Jun 19, 2012)

What tyoe of finish would be best to retain the color of cedar for outdoor orojects?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

cirvin said:


> What tyoe of finish would be best to retain the color of cedar for outdoor orojects?


Why don't you post a little bit about yourself in the "introduction" section, so we can all say hello.








 







.


----------



## yank (Nov 15, 2006)

For outside use I would consider marine grade poly. Inside a good grade of poly would be fine. As many coats as you deem necessary. I usually use a minimum of three. Sanding between coats. 

What will this table be used for? Dining, occasional or coffee?


----------



## chancey1483 (Oct 19, 2012)

yank said:


> For outside use I would consider marine grade poly. Inside a good grade of poly would be fine. As many coats as you deem necessary. I usually use a minimum of three. Sanding between coats.
> 
> What will this table be used for? Dining, occasional or coffee?


A dining table that I plan to sell. 72" x 38". Trying to decide on a good price to sell it for as well.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Cedar is just too weak as a table top. Try harder woods like maple, walnut and cherry.


----------



## KTP (Mar 12, 2013)

Just an opinion here, I have very little experience working cedar. 
It might work best in a rustic or farmhouse kind of style. Something that will accept some wear into the overall look of the table. I wouldn't want to do a piece in cedar that focuses on any sharp lines or big, smooth curves. Its sure to get bumped up a little and mar any hard lines.


Out of curiousity, does marine poly really preserve the color of cedar outdoors? I'd love to have some cedar porch furniture that stayed red.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I had a cedar dining room suite: round table 5'8" x 2" thick. Three stabilizing 2x4 underneath. Beams and pegs frame. Six monastary style, straight backed chairs, backs 5' tall. My mother actually crocheted a lace table cloth to cover the beast + 8" all around. Looked great in a big room.

Too soft. Any hobby project with any pencil pressure put dents in the top. I kept the table cloth.
As I couldn't afford to buy that house twice, I had to get rid of it.


----------

